# Unhealthy Fi, or low Fe ?



## AlphaLeonis (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello 

I've alternatively typed myself as an ENTP, then ENFP. I've come to believe that I am an Ne-Dom, without a doubt. What I am still questionning, is whether I am an Fi, or Ti user, which would therefore determine if I'm one or the other. It is very difficult for me to make the difference in my case, since there are always a lot of information and variables to be taken into account before coming to a conclusion. And god knows, when you're an Ne-Dom, all it takes is coming across another piece of information, annnnd there it goes again, you have to explore a little more all the new possibilities and data because your initial conclusion is put on the table again, aaaand ugh. 

I have read that Fi is all about taking a stand for what you believe, being yourself no matter what; really, making decisions upon what you believe is right. I read that it is sometimes percieved as an individualistic need for doing what feels right, and in harmony with the self, quite stubbornly so. Now I have been told I was an ENFP by an INTJ who, as many Ni-Dom are, was sure of that conclusion, and did not allow me much thinking and reflexion upon it. My Ne being dominant, I can't accept somebody else's conclusion simply "because" they say so; I do need a why. 
So I have come up with two possibilities : according to my behaviour, either I am a unhealthy Fi user, either I'm an low-Fe user.

What I came across, is that Fe, lower Fe, is being aware of what others feel right, always sort of being aware of the core standards going on in an environment and letting it have an impact upon you. 
I've come across an article on funkymbtifiction, which was especially enlightening (and which, really relaunched my quest for finding out) :



> Fe-auxes are more private about their feelings and thoughts, less inclined to be confrontational and more prone to external influences because they are perceiving personalities. Their Fe is less developed than their dominant, so they are not as naturally skilled at using it, or in controlling it as the Fe-dom, but they share many things in common — including an easy ability to mediate, a tendency to be protective of others, and a desire not to offend … to be seen as appropriate at all times. Fe can blend in to its environment merely to desire to put others at ease, even if it isn’t entirely comfortable. Lower Fe can do this as well, but with less skill. The lower the Fe, the less skill is utilized in handling it. (...)
> Here is the bad thing about Fe: it cares what others think … a lot. It wants their affirmation and praise … a lot. It needs reassurances … a lot. And worse, with enough abuse, the Fe-user can start to think of themselves very poorly … based on what other people have told them. (...)
> I did not want to force them to listen to my endless thoughts on a bunch of random topics, so I ceased communicating. That’s what Fe does. You’re looking bored. I should shut up. I have actually been in situations before where I could not relax and enjoy myself because I sensed that someone in the group was not having fun and/or was offended by something that was going on.


I do see why I could be a Fi-user, which would make me Feeler. I read that Feelers tend to stand for values such as love, passion, justice and all such concepts, which is most definitely something that I do (Most of the time because they are bon genre and sound like pretty ideals). 
But I also see why I could be a Fe-user, which would make me a Thinker. I do read that thinkers tend to think logically, and prefer impersonal decisions. Ti being an introverted function, I have a hard time imagining it could be anything than personal (Personal logic, but still personal). Considering the post I've quoted, which appears knowledgeable on the Fe-area, I could definitely tag myself as a low-Fe user. 
I've also read that thinkers do repress their feelings; I've read that feelers want to be thinkers. Am I a feeler that wants to be a thinker, or am I a thinker because I do have a hard time handling my feelings?
But then again typing by letters is not the most appraised method for the MBTI typing.
I've read that insecurity can also have an impact on this; Could I simply be an Fi with low confidence and an extended sense of ethics, which involves caring about what other thinks and letting their values take preceedence over mine? 

It's very difficult to see what is exactly at the root of my cognitive process. One day, I feel like I'm using the Ti-Fe, but then it could be the Fi-Te for other reasons. Perhaps through this ramble you might find the answers, or give me a hand finding out; I am starting to become obsessed with not "securing" the solution.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I understand.Just when I think I have my type figured out I feel like a new piece of the puzzle put that into question. The past two or three days funky fiction had quite a bit on inferior functions that helped me quite a bit. How they work when they are healthy ,healthy but insecure and unhealthy.

Now if your are deciding between ENXP that might not help you but if you are also thinking you could be inferior Fe it might.

I have struggled between Fe and Fi too. What I didn't relate to for Fi was not needing external encouragement. I also couldn't relate to the idea that Fe will change their mind when influenced by others if it's something I feel strongly about. What I do find is my mood can change by others around me it can make me feel better or worse and I can generally feel that there is tension between two people or in a group.I don't always share my feelings but that could be due to my experience when I have it doesn't the best outcome.

As for Te vs Ti I do think I ask why and consider why someone acts a certain way. I analyze my own feelings my likes and dislikes so it's probable I am Fe/Ti

I hope that helps some .I'm not an authority on the functions but this is my recent experience in typing.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Both Fe and Fi types are susceptible to caring what other people think. I'd even say generally, as Feeling types, ENFPs tend to care more than ENTPs. The difference between Fe and Fi is that Fe references objective sentiments, whereas Fi reference sentiments more personal to them and not the group.

Both ENFPs and ENTPs are stimulated by conceptual novelty, but the ENFP tends to be guided more by the personal sentiments that the idea/novelty arouses in them, whereas the ENTP is guided by logical elucidation. 

The first of the CelebrityTypes articles below briefly describes what they see as the defining properties of each function axis and the second attempts to explain in more depth the difference between the two judgement axes. It may seem a bit abstract, but I find it forms a coherent representation of each axis and the interplay between the two sides:

Determining Function Axes, Part 1 | CelebrityTypes

Determining Function Axes, Part 3 | CelebrityTypes

And then they have an infographic in which they compare George Carlin (who they have typed as ENFP) and Bill Hicks (who they have typed as ENTP) and the similarities and differences between them in relation to their type.

http://www.celebritytypes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/hicks-carlin.png

Hope this helps!


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

allisreal said:


> And then they have an infographic in which they compare George Carlin (who they have typed as ENFP) and Bill Hicks (who they have typed as ENTP) and the similarities and differences between them in relation to their type.
> 
> http://www.celebritytypes.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/hicks-carlin.png
> 
> Hope this helps!


Yeah, that infographic remains one of the single dumbest things I have ever seen and their analyses and leaps they take to reach their conclusions are just dumb. (Carlin avoided engaging the audience's critical faculties? Are they smoking crack?) Either type could have easily said all of those things. Carlin was an ENTP and I will believe that until hell freezes over. Carlin an F, just ridiculous SMH. One of the worst typings on that site, which I'm starting to get the feeling you work for seeing as you always seem to refer to them as though they are the end-all be-all of typology in every post...


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

ENTPness said:


> Yeah, that infographic remains one of the single dumbest things I have ever seen and their analyses and leaps they take to reach their conclusions are just dumb. (Carlin avoided engaging the audience's critical faculties? Are they smoking crack?) Either type could have easily said all of those things. Carlin was an ENTP and I will believe that until hell freezes over. Carlin an F, just ridiculous SMH. One of the worst typings on that site, which I'm starting to get the feeling you work for seeing as you always seem to refer to them as though they are the end-all be-all of typology in every post...


Yeah, I do see them as a authority because I believe them to have a really solid conception of typology. I think they have great material. It's not as if the only people who like that site are the people who write for it themselves. I don't. You don't have to agree with them. I'm glad you're so confident in your type assessments. That's really awesome.

Also, you don't really come across as an ENTP, because ENTPs are typically more open to new ideas and understanding different perspectives. I see you more as an ESTP. ESTPs tend to be the ones who see and assert the "obvious facts", believing anyone who deviates from them is misguided. Not that anyone is better...ENTPs may very well end up being too flighty and engaged in concepts that are really wacky. They tend to lack certainty whereas ESTPs tend to have too much certainty. Just my two cents...but considering we don't see eye to eye, you can probably ignore this.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll try to describe Fi vs Fe. I'm Fi-Dom and my wife is Fe-Dom.

Fi: If you are in a position where you have to do something you don't believe in, it _hurts_. We make ethical mountains out of other types may call molehills. We also have hidden reserves of energy when it's needed and aligns with our mission. Fi seems to need missions in life. And we kind of need outside validation at least enough that we know that it's okay to be _us_. It's kind of like "look, I know I'm a little unorthodox (especially with that Ne), but just trust that I'm trying my hardest and I'm not just some weirdo". 

Fe: My wife will scan a room unknowingly to see if people are getting their needs met. It actually takes work for her to identify her own needs. She also, in ENFJ fashion, has dozens of friends and is the go-to shoulder to cry on. 

Of course you won't see Fe as a tertiary nearly as much as a Fe-Dom sees Fe. So maybe the answer is to decide if you have Fi or not.


----------



## AlphaLeonis (Jun 13, 2014)

Mmhmh. 
I still don't know, I have a hard time knowing for sure by comparing examples with people. I've already profusely read on CelebrityType, but I can't seem to get much satisfaction from it. I just always need more information, until I can come across with something that clicks and fits. So far, I would be more enclined to think I'm more the Fe-type, based upon your further explanations, and by contrats with Fi-types acquaintances.

I can see the Fi process at work in people that surround me - it's that kind of "I believe this is wrong, and this is mean, and this is right" kind of thing. Fi types, to my knowing, are quick to voice their opinion and beliefs when it goes against what they feel to be right and wrong. (If I'm understand this right)

I have a friend who will be eager to judge a common friend of ours, and she'll disapprove of anything that goes against her own moral code, will still uphold that "Lying and cheating are wrong". Fi kind of stuff. I don't do that. Regardless of that, I know I'm more the kind of person that, regardless of what I think, I will eagerly try and make sense of the reasons that push people to lying and cheating. 

I do spend a lot of time trying to explain people's behaviour and make sense of it. As pedantic as it may seem, I'd say it helps me cope with the feeling that sometimes, people are being really stupid and cruel. Once I stop removing the explanation-process, I just lose it and I will admit I have a hard time with people - I will withdraw, I will avoid them and go back into that "I really can't get it, I just don't want to talk to people." Again, I notice that I spend a great time trying to get to the core of other's motive; but I feel it's become more of a coping mechanism. (I do need an explanation for small empty talk.)

I'm really trying to take a step back and make sense of my own thinking, but I just feel like it's the snake biting its own tail. 
I recognize Fi in other friends in a way of "This is what I like doing, this is the career and the future I want to have. I don't want any body else's advice on it". 

I maintain I'm Ne-Dom/Si-Inferior. I'm finishing this writing, after much thought ping-ponging, much reading and pondering, more convinced that I'm an Fe-user. But really, there's still the nagging thought that I might just have a complex system of inner ethics, all mined up with contradicting beliefs, topped up with unhealthy low-confidence cream. 
._. *cringes*


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

> I can see the Fi process at work in people that surround me - it's that kind of "I believe this is wrong, and this is mean, and this is right" kind of thing. Fi types, to my knowing, are quick to voice their opinion and beliefs when it goes against what they feel to be right and wrong. (If I'm understand this right)


I wouldn't say voicing an opinion when a value is violated is distinct to Fi. An Fe type may certainly do that if their sense of objective values was violated. It does come up often in descriptions of Fi that they will "speak up when a value is violated", which is true, but it's important to remember that this is to be contrasted with an ordinarily unimposing disposition. There are plenty of IFPs, especially the more avoidant ones, who don't express their opinions, Fi being the most live-and-let-live function when contrasted with the opposing more heavy-handed Te. I do think EFP types, however, who don't repress their Te fully will tend to be more vocal in expressing their opinions. As Fi types nonetheless, they still tend to have a relativistic standpoint in which they are typically the ones who want to understand or preoccupy themselves with people's motivations for their actions, believing that we have to understand where people are coming from before we can accurately judge. Ti types conversely care less where "people are coming from" and more impersonally whether or not what they're doing or saying makes sense.


----------



## AlphaLeonis (Jun 13, 2014)

Much food for thoughts, again! (And there goes another Sunday afternoon spent on researching.)
I went back into the Enneagramm theory as well, as a complementary way to explain the complexity of it all. I am a Type 4 (Self-asessed and "tested" over the internet), much possibly a type 4w5. I can understand how these theories work diffently, and the result of one does not affect the other. Well, well, this is one kind of thing that has been figured out today.

For the rest, I could really use a more in-depth explanation of what is Ti, and what is Te in tertiary position, or I can never be sure 100%, since I could see many examples and situations in my life that could fit one or the other, by comparison.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha sorry don't mean to be confusing you. Ti when compared to Te looks for the impartial principles governing the mess of facts/rules as they appear to us objectively. Where the Te type takes objective facts and laws as givens and applies them to reality to achieve goals, the Ti type is more interested discovering, defining and clarifying the principles at play. involved. What this means is that even though ENTPs are "zany" ENP types, they still have coherent logical principles that they adhere to when testing the merit of new ideas. This tends to be less so the case with ENFPs who as tertiary Te types see a "mess of facts". Generally speaking, ENTPs tend to find synthesizing information easier.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

@AlphaLeonis

I am seeing a LOT of Ti in your post here. You desire to understand yourself for subjective reasons, and you wish to do so not through the lens of what you believe/feel/idealize/etc, but rather through a lens of understanding. You want to be able to define yourself, to yourself. That is introversion, and it more likely Ti than Fi.

The fact that you are not sure and want other people to tell you reasons why could be either Te or Fe. I am inclined towards Fe, as you appear to want reassurance and knowledge (Fe-Ti) rather than efficiency and authenticity (Te-Fi). The fact that you want to know how it works *for you* rather than how it works *for everyone* implies introversion on your thinking. The fact that you express your frustrations easily but not in great detail, and seem to want reassurance but not quite as much as you want understanding implies two things. It implies Fe more than Fi. It also implies T>F. As you are an extrovert using Ne, that means the most likely explanation is Ne>Ti>Fe>Si, or the ENTP.

Additionally, @bigstupidgrin describes the difference fantastically.

Hmm. Due to your later responses in this thread, I am seeing further confusion on the difference between Fi and having a moral code. Everyone has morals. They differ by person. The thing is, the Introverted Judgment someone has (Fi or Ti), the more confident they are in their OWN conclusions. This is why Fi-doms can just communicate easily their value judgments with their close friends, because they are comfortable sharing their core beliefs.

Ti can have a moral code too. It decides what does and does not fit with your logical perception of the world, and thus what you should and should not do. It doesn't much care about the feelings involved, but it does care about outcomes on people when Fe is factored in. It watches the external environment and logically deduces what does and does not fit in your own impressions of the situation.

When Ti>Fe with T over F, a person tends to be somewhat cold and logical about their value judgments on the inside, but they outwardly express it in a positive and inoffensive way. This can lead to supporting someone despite privately thinking they are going about things the wrong way. With Ne dom influencing that, you are likely to be the sort to propose possibilities and connections in a cheerful brainstorming kind of way to help them achieve your same understanding of what is going on...and you are prone to consider all the ideas you pose and alter your own judgments accordingly while you are doing so.

N dominance lowers confidence because it sees all the things that could be/might be, whereas T increases confidence as it sorts through what does and does not work/make sense. Introversion increases self confidence of the function but lessens outward confidence, and extroversion does the reverse. Therefore, a high Fi would indicate higher self confidence and less confidence in interactions with others/the world. If you were Ne > Fi > Te > Si, on the other hand, you would have confidence and personal values in your auxiliary, which would make it easy to dismiss possibilities that don't feel like they fit. It would lead to more confidence and a Te focus on executing plans that work while maintaining your values.

Take a look at this and tell me which seems more like you:


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> Yeah, that infographic remains one of the single dumbest things I have ever seen and their analyses and leaps they take to reach their conclusions are just dumb. (Carlin avoided engaging the audience's critical faculties? Are they smoking crack?) Either type could have easily said all of those things. Carlin was an ENTP and I will believe that until hell freezes over. Carlin an F, just ridiculous SMH. One of the worst typings on that site, which I'm starting to get the feeling you work for seeing as you always seem to refer to them as though they are the end-all be-all of typology in every post...


The typing on that site is ridiculous! I think a coin toss would be more accurate.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

AlphaLeonis said:


> Hello
> 
> I've alternatively typed myself as an ENTP, then ENFP. I've come to believe that I am an Ne-Dom, without a doubt. What I am still questionning, is whether I am an Fi, or Ti user, which would therefore determine if I'm one or the other. It is very difficult for me to make the difference in my case, since there are always a lot of information and variables to be taken into account before coming to a conclusion. And god knows, when you're an Ne-Dom, all it takes is coming across another piece of information, annnnd there it goes again, you have to explore a little more all the new possibilities and data because your initial conclusion is put on the table again, aaaand ugh.
> 
> ...


My best guess is ENFP 5w4. Definitely an Ne-dom. 

In your other post, here: http://personalitycafe.com/intro/25...-you-were-looking-me-but-hey.html#post7449777

you mentioned quite a few things that ring closer to ENFP than to ENTP. 

Things such as this:

Some of the things that you give you jollies? Running my fingers on the piano, laying in bed and listening to music in the dark hours of the night, _rollercoasters - real ones and emotional ones
_
or

What are your phobias? I don't like clowns. I don't like horror movies at all. I don't like puppets and all that. They're creepy. 

or

My aunties and uncles don't like the fact that I like astrology because they're religious people. 

-----

I think it's the e-5 (knowledge) that's confusing you, and the e-9 (calm, reserved, distant) -- an observer vibe that could be associated with the thinking reference.

my 2c.


----------



## AlphaLeonis (Jun 13, 2014)

I took the test on a sticky note, up this section (The Scenario thing). It did help. I've also pondered a lot upon what Te is actually doing, and done some more reading on what it is doing in practical terms - You're right, it takes the facts, and it tries to put them together in order to make sense. It is mostly what I do - I gather facts, and more facts and more facts and more facts and then I try and put them together. Although, I'm not so bad at synthesizing (Well, my skills are satisfying). 

I've been more observant of my thought process these days, and I've come up with the conclusion that I do base my decision upon Fi/te. (The joys of Ne-Doms o/ For my own good, I really ought to stop digging). I came across some information, too, that mentionned something along the lines of Fi/Si working together; empathy can happen if Fi has a frame of reference (past experience in this case). And I find myself more able to do so when I've lived a similar situation. I would blame the stereotypes of typical ENFPs; mostly I'd say I'm not very much in touch with my emotions for a feeler. But Fi is really not about the feelings; it's a pack of judgments and evaluations and values and opinions. I have chosen to make some decisions in my life that I have regreted afterwards, and I believe it's because I kind of have little space for Fi at home; home, habit and what's know (Si, really) supported my tertiaty Te. I live amongst with strong Te-dom user, who do need a plan, a straight plan, not a random fancy. I do believe the inferior Fi is rather unhealthy in said Te-dom, which would... which would make sense of how "Fi-decisions" are quickly dismissed. 

Well, that's some digging I could do there. Environment does play a role in the (successful or not) unfolding process of the functional stack.

Edit 1 : (But then again, I just read the replies I had missed and I'm gone off doubting my conclusions. I'm going to give up one day. Ugh.)

Edit 2 : Hm. I would go for ENFP, based on how the theory is articulated. I'm still unsure about what comes first within, the thinking or the feeling. Quite often I find both are at work, and it's difficult for me to tell which one comes first, and the why's and the how's. See, I have a hard time with "rules", I do find myself talking about rules of society and rambling about it. But I don't exaxctly know myself what I mean by rules. Like, I can't see the frontier between the F and T process inside; they kind of both mix up as one big inner process. If I could just say "I'm an Ne-Dom", that would be much much simpler.


----------



## AlphaLeonis (Jun 13, 2014)

Although there was this other ISFJ alternative that kept nagging me, which I enquired a little more on funkymbtifiction again (And there's a lot of information on that, on loops and hyperactive Ne's)(I quite like that website). This is most definitely a possibility; most definitely I could very well be in a Si-Ti loop. I do find my logic to be personal, more than my values, if I come down to the cleanest definitions of what they represent. 
Also, I could type as a 3 in the enneagram (3w4, my best guess). 

It would make sense, as I'm naturally, always have been, or sought to be a performer, with lots of ambition and the profound desire to impress, but I keep withholding my potential in life because I've got a Si-Ti loops connected with a hurt Fe, which would be quick to remind me how rejected and isolated you feel when you become a just a little good/performant at something. Well; it's actually my ownexperience, the Si stock of info that's actually .... quite limited in its perception I guess. Fe needing acceptance and harmony, and not meeting it when I'm performing, it would explain why I'm looping, over-analyzing the why's and how's, therefore procrastinating and ... Not quite performing, and not being at my best.
Also, type 3 are usually said to push aside their feelings for efficiency, and this again would contradict with the Fe-aux sensitivity. There is definitely something going on about it here. 

I guess I'm a pretty unbalanced type - I am aware of being unbalanced, and have been so for a while. Figuring things out does help a little. Building theories upon facts I've Si-ified is a thing I do a lot of the time. What I've been doing mostly through typing myself (and still do) is a Ti problem-solving kind of thing. I Si-Ti too much, and I Fe all too much to be an ENFP. It's probably difficult to acknowledge that you're a sensor if you're a type 3w4 willing to be "better than others", since it appears better to be an intuitive, to be a rarest breed (Scarcity, supply/demand rules that affect society; the Fe-awareness at work here, blablabla) And really, it's actually pretty messed up, for a conclusion and perception of reality. 

Self-knowledge is truly a humbling process. 

I still don't know exactly why it is that I seem to have an overly functioning Ne (And at times, quite an anxiety-feeding one, if you ask me; perhaps an unconscious need?), but I've come up with a logical assessment and conclusion of the general situation. A deduction, a personal deduction, and if I'm right, this really seems like a Ti-thing. 

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'll take them ._.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

AlphaLeonis said:


> Although there was this other ISFJ alternative that kept nagging me, which I enquired a little more on funkymbtifiction again (And there's a lot of information on that, on loops and hyperactive Ne's)(I quite like that website). This is most definitely a possibility; most definitely I could very well be in a Si-Ti loop. I do find my logic to be personal, more than my values, if I come down to the cleanest definitions of what they represent.
> Also, I could type as a 3 in the enneagram (3w4, my best guess).
> 
> It would make sense, as I'm naturally, always have been, or sought to be a performer, with lots of ambition and the profound desire to impress, but I keep withholding my potential in life because I've got a Si-Ti loops connected with a hurt Fe, which would be quick to remind me how rejected and isolated you feel when you become a just a little good/performant at something. Well; it's actually my ownexperience, the Si stock of info that's actually .... quite limited in its perception I guess. Fe needing acceptance and harmony, and not meeting it when I'm performing, it would explain why I'm looping, over-analyzing the why's and how's, therefore procrastinating and ... Not quite performing, and not being at my best.
> ...


 I like that site too. One thing I think I have discovered from funkymbtifiction is that my Ne is for the most part healthy with some insecure moments but my Fe is healthy but insecure. I think that is what made me think for so long I was Fi.Not to say Fi is unhealthy but not sharing my feelings at times when I needed to was confusing me .Then Aux Fe is more lowkey as well.

I had never considered ISFJ it never occurred to me I didn't fit many of descriptions of an ISFJ and I generally typed some kind of IFP. Funkyfiction started me on a better understanding of the functions and in the last week looking at just how the inferior functions worked in different staged I couldn't relate to inferior Te at all but inferior Ne screamed at me! When I read the character typings on that site I do see myself relating more to many of the ISFJ typings but I also could relate to different types but that did help as well.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

penny lane said:


> I like that site too. One thing I think I have discovered from funkymbtifiction is that my Ne is for the most part healthy with some insecure moments but my Fe is healthy but insecure. I think that is what made me think for so long I was Fi.Not to say Fi is unhealthy but not sharing my feelings at times when I needed to was confusing me .Then Aux Fe is more lowkey as well.
> 
> I had never considered ISFJ it never occurred to me I didn't fit many of descriptions of an ISFJ and I generally typed some kind of IFP. Funkyfiction started me on a better understanding of the functions and in the last week looking at just how the inferior functions worked in different staged I couldn't relate to inferior Te at all but inferior Ne screamed at me! When I read the character typings on that site I do see myself relating more to many of the ISFJ typings but I also could relate to different types but that did help as well.


Great, I like that you're rethinking the givens (being an Ne dom). I'd agree that you definitely sound more like an auxiliary Fe type than auxiliary Fi type or tertiary Fe type. I think your fact collection is definitely typical of Si, but are you someone who is typically pretty good with routine or mastering of your environment, preferring to understand how each little detail fits?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

allisreal said:


> Great, I like that you're rethinking the givens (being an Ne dom). I'd agree that you definitely sound more like an auxiliary Fe type than auxiliary Fi type or tertiary Fe type. I think your fact collection is definitely typical of Si, but are you someone who is typically pretty good with routine or mastering of your environment, preferring to understand how each little detail fits?


 Yes .I like routine but I try to change what isn't working .I like to know what I'm getting into. When it's a new adventure or experience I'm looking for anything that will give me an idea of what it will be like. I know it won't cover everything but I can't stand going into something I have no knowledge about. Even going to a new restaurant I want to have some idea of what to expect ,what is the menu,the prices ,the dress code the atmosphere. Not that I want control or dictate what anyone else does I just want that extra bit of knowledge it comforts me.How the details fit yes is a thing with me.

Ne as I understand it makes connections not everyone sees and I have done that since I was a kid. I wasn't sure that it would be the same for Ne inferior but as I understand it's still there just not as dominate as it would be as it is as higher function.

Thank you for your input it does help.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

penny lane said:


> Yes .I like routine but I try to change what isn't working .I like to know what I'm getting into. When it's a new adventure or experience I'm looking for anything that will give me an idea of what it will be like. I know it won't cover everything but I can't stand going into something I have no knowledge about. Even going to a new restaurant I want to have some idea of what to expect ,what is the menu,the prices ,the dress code the atmosphere. Not that I want control or dictate what anyone else does I just want that extra bit of knowledge it comforts me.How the details fit yes is a thing with me.
> 
> Ne as I understand it makes connections not everyone sees and I have done that since I was a kid. I wasn't sure that it would be the same for Ne inferior but as I understand it's still there just not as dominate as it would be as it is as higher function.
> 
> Thank you for your input it does help.


Yeah, that sounds like dominant Si to me. I'd say Ne in any type with it functions in the way you mention. The difference is that SJ types, their Ne goes into supporting their Si. This often manifests in them processing and cataloging and carefully processing several important details of reality that tend to pass most people by. Therefore when they see something in the external environment, they can often make several connections to past experiences of a similar kind, whereas for other types connections of this sort will be more barren. The connections made by NP types on the other tend to be conceptually novel, so they are often not anchored like the Si type and willing to be pulled in all different sorts of directions in search of that novelty.


----------

